# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Βρήκα τη έχω...ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ...

## giorgos35

Καλημέρα σε όλους..μετά από πόσο καιρο που έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να βρω τι έχω τελικά το βρηκα..
Έχω ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ...
Υπάρχουν διάφορες φοβίες στον άνθρωπο μια από αυτές δυστυχώς είναι η ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ..
Ρίξτε μια ματιά όσοι θέλετε εδώ
https://el.sainte-anastasie.org/arti...-y-causas.html

Και τόσο καιρό ορκιζομουν να αποδείξω ότι δεν είμαι τεμπέλης απλά δεν ξέρω τι έχω και σε όσες δουλειές πάω με πιάνει ένα τρομερό άγχος και με κάνει να παραιτούμαι και μόνο όταν παραιτούμαι ησυχάζω.
Από αυτό είναι..
Δουλεύω από τα 14 μου..το τελευταίο ένα χρόνο παραιτούμαι συστηματικά από δουλειές που βρίσκω αγχωνομαι πολυ...μόλις παραιτούμαι ψάχνω να βρω άλλη δουλειά νομιζοντας ότι η προηγούμενη δουλειά δεν ήταν καλή η δεν ήταν για εμένα και αυτό ήταν που με αγχωνε αλλά στην επόμενη δουλειά που έβρισκα πάλι τα ίδια πάθαινα..αγχονομουν και αυτό με έκανε να ξανά παραιτηθώ...
Αυτό το παιθενουμαι μετά από κάποια τραυματική εμπειρία μέσα στη δουλειά μας..
Είτε σωματική είτε ψυχολογική..
Τραυματική εμπειρία μπορεί να είναι κακη συμπεριφορά συναδέλφων..η εργοδοσίας..η εκμετάλλευση εργοδότη.
Ειδικά όταν αυτά συσσωρεύονται στο υποσυνείδητο του ανθρώπου τότε πολύ πιθανόν να δημιουργηθεί η ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ...
Και εγώ είχα όντως κακή συμπεριφορά από εργοδότες..
Αισθάνομαι άγχος όταν είναι να πάω στη δουλειά..αγχως ανάμικτα συναισθήματα φόβος δυσαρκεια και αίσθημα αποτυχίας..και μάλλον δυστυχώς πρέπει να είναι σε σοβαρό βαθμό το δικό μου..σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με το άρθρο.διοτι φτάνει σε επίπεδο να με κάνει να παραιτούμαι από δουλειές..
Θα πάω σε ψυχολόγο πολύ σύντομα..

----------


## giorgos35

Αυτό το άρθρο εξηγη πολύ καλύτερα αυτή την ασθένεια..
https://el.thpanorama.com/articles/a...tamientos.html

Υπάρχει κάποιος κάποια στο φόρουμ που έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα..να ανταλλάξουμε γνώμες και μήπως καταφέρουμε να αλληλοβοηθηθουμε...
Παρακαλώ κάθε γνώμη δεκτή

----------


## Nikolas73

δεν έχω ξανακούσει τον συγκεκριμένο όρο, αλλά ναι, ως φαινόμενο υπάρχει. Και εγώ πάντα παραιτούμαι μετά από 1,5 - 2 χρόνια επειδή νιώθω οτι πέφτω θύμα εκμετάλλευσης. Δηλαδή πέφτω με ενθουσιασμό στη δουλειά, ναι, όντως, βγάζω μεγαλύτερο φόρτο εργασίας από τους περισσότερους συναδέλφους με αποτέλεσμα οι προιστάμενοι να μου αναθέτουν δουλειές που δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνουν άλλοι που αποδίδουν λιγότερα από μένα αν και ανήκουμε στην ίδια μισθολογική κατηγορία. Και υπερωρίες έχω δουλέψει πολλές. Έχω ακούσει μέχρι και το "τί να κάνουμε που έχουμε κάποιους στο τμήμα που είναι αργοί? ευτυχώς έχουμε το Νικόλα να κλείνει τρύπες". Όταν όμως έρχεται η ώρα να συζητήσω για αύξηση, εκεί η απάντηση είναι πάντα ίδια "τόσα δίνουμε και άμα σου αρέσει". Τότε φεύγω, έχει τύχει περίπτωση να χρειαστεί να με αντικαταστήσουν με 3 άτομα για να βγει ο όγκος εργασίας που βγάζω και μετά από ένα μήνα να με παρακαλάνε να επιστρέψω....αλλά πάντα με το ίδιο μισθό, απλά με "αγαπάνε" και τους αρέσει η παρέα μου.
Οπότε, δεν ξέρω, κοίτα μήπως προσφέρεις στην εργασία παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει, από όσα αρχικά ζητάνε, από όσα κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι, και τελικά την προαγωγή ή την αύξηση την παίρνει η ξανθιά με τον βύζο έξω. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι και αυτού του είδους η "αξιοκρατία" μας έφερε μνημόνια και λουκέτο σε χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις. Σε περίπτωση που σου έχουν συμβεί και εσένα όσα περιγράφω, στην επόμενη δουλειά σου, κάνε ακριβώς αυτό που ζητάνε στη συνέντευξη, αυτό που κάνουν και οι συνάδελφοι. Μην παίρνεις πρωτοβουλίες, μην δίνεις παραπάνω από όσα δίνουν οι άλλοι. Υπάλληλος είσαι, εκτελείς εντολές, η επιχείρηση δεν είναι δική σου. Το να νιώθεις αδικημένος στο περιβάλλον εργασίας δεν είναι μεμπτό, ούτε ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## giorgos35

> δεν έχω ξανακούσει τον συγκεκριμένο όρο, αλλά ναι, ως φαινόμενο υπάρχει. Και εγώ πάντα παραιτούμαι μετά από 1,5 - 2 χρόνια επειδή νιώθω οτι πέφτω θύμα εκμετάλλευσης. Δηλαδή πέφτω με ενθουσιασμό στη δουλειά, ναι, όντως, βγάζω μεγαλύτερο φόρτο εργασίας από τους περισσότερους συναδέλφους με αποτέλεσμα οι προιστάμενοι να μου αναθέτουν δουλειές που δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνουν άλλοι που αποδίδουν λιγότερα από μένα αν και ανήκουμε στην ίδια μισθολογική κατηγορία. Και υπερωρίες έχω δουλέψει πολλές. Έχω ακούσει μέχρι και το "τί να κάνουμε που έχουμε κάποιους στο τμήμα που είναι αργοί? ευτυχώς έχουμε το Νικόλα να κλείνει τρύπες". Όταν όμως έρχεται η ώρα να συζητήσω για αύξηση, εκεί η απάντηση είναι πάντα ίδια "τόσα δίνουμε και άμα σου αρέσει". Τότε φεύγω, έχει τύχει περίπτωση να χρειαστεί να με αντικαταστήσουν με 3 άτομα για να βγει ο όγκος εργασίας που βγάζω και μετά από ένα μήνα να με παρακαλάνε να επιστρέψω....αλλά πάντα με το ίδιο μισθό, απλά με "αγαπάνε" και τους αρέσει η παρέα μου.
> Οπότε, δεν ξέρω, κοίτα μήπως προσφέρεις στην εργασία παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει, από όσα αρχικά ζητάνε, από όσα κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι, και τελικά την προαγωγή ή την αύξηση την παίρνει η ξανθιά με τον βύζο έξω. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι και αυτού του είδους η "αξιοκρατία" μας έφερε μνημόνια και λουκέτο σε χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις. Σε περίπτωση που σου έχουν συμβεί και εσένα όσα περιγράφω, στην επόμενη δουλειά σου, κάνε ακριβώς αυτό που ζητάνε στη συνέντευξη, αυτό που κάνουν και οι συνάδελφοι. Μην παίρνεις πρωτοβουλίες, μην δίνεις παραπάνω από όσα δίνουν οι άλλοι. Υπάλληλος είσαι, εκτελείς εντολές, η επιχείρηση δεν είναι δική σου. Το να νιώθεις αδικημένος στο περιβάλλον εργασίας δεν είναι μεμπτό, ούτε ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα.


έχω ζήσει παρόμοια κατάσταση με αυτή που περιγράφεις αλλά στο παρελθόν όχι σε αυτή τη δουλειά αλλά σε κάποια άλλη (αποθήκη)..πολλές φορές έβγαζα 
Παραγγελίες που ερχόντουσαν τελευταία στιγμή και έπρεπε να βγουν να εκτελεσθούν και να φύγουν..και έβγαζα δουλειά για τρεια άτομα αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω καλοπληρωνουμουν...αλλά το ευχαριστώ στο τέλος ήταν η απόλυση...απόλαυσαν εμένα και κράτησαν κάτι άτομα που μπροστά στο αφεντικό καθοντουσαν και πίνανε καφέ ..έφυγα εγώ μείναν εκείνοι.
Τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν αντιμετωπίζω εδώ...απλά τώρα εγώ έχω πλέον πρόβλημα και δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω...
Επισεις εσυ όπως μου τα λες μια χαρά φυσιολογικός είσαι μια χαρά δουλεύεις...απλά διαφωνείς με το μισθό σου και φευγεις απόλυτος φυσιολογικό και δικαιολογημένο...

----------


## giorgos35

> δεν έχω ξανακούσει τον συγκεκριμένο όρο, αλλά ναι, ως φαινόμενο υπάρχει. Και εγώ πάντα παραιτούμαι μετά από 1,5 - 2 χρόνια επειδή νιώθω οτι πέφτω θύμα εκμετάλλευσης. Δηλαδή πέφτω με ενθουσιασμό στη δουλειά, ναι, όντως, βγάζω μεγαλύτερο φόρτο εργασίας από τους περισσότερους συναδέλφους με αποτέλεσμα οι προιστάμενοι να μου αναθέτουν δουλειές που δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνουν άλλοι που αποδίδουν λιγότερα από μένα αν και ανήκουμε στην ίδια μισθολογική κατηγορία. Και υπερωρίες έχω δουλέψει πολλές. Έχω ακούσει μέχρι και το "τί να κάνουμε που έχουμε κάποιους στο τμήμα που είναι αργοί? ευτυχώς έχουμε το Νικόλα να κλείνει τρύπες". Όταν όμως έρχεται η ώρα να συζητήσω για αύξηση, εκεί η απάντηση είναι πάντα ίδια "τόσα δίνουμε και άμα σου αρέσει". Τότε φεύγω, έχει τύχει περίπτωση να χρειαστεί να με αντικαταστήσουν με 3 άτομα για να βγει ο όγκος εργασίας που βγάζω και μετά από ένα μήνα να με παρακαλάνε να επιστρέψω....αλλά πάντα με το ίδιο μισθό, απλά με "αγαπάνε" και τους αρέσει η παρέα μου.
> Οπότε, δεν ξέρω, κοίτα μήπως προσφέρεις στην εργασία παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει, από όσα αρχικά ζητάνε, από όσα κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι, και τελικά την προαγωγή ή την αύξηση την παίρνει η ξανθιά με τον βύζο έξω. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι και αυτού του είδους η "αξιοκρατία" μας έφερε μνημόνια και λουκέτο σε χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις. Σε περίπτωση που σου έχουν συμβεί και εσένα όσα περιγράφω, στην επόμενη δουλειά σου, κάνε ακριβώς αυτό που ζητάνε στη συνέντευξη, αυτό που κάνουν και οι συνάδελφοι. Μην παίρνεις πρωτοβουλίες, μην δίνεις παραπάνω από όσα δίνουν οι άλλοι. Υπάλληλος είσαι, εκτελείς εντολές, η επιχείρηση δεν είναι δική σου. Το να νιώθεις αδικημένος στο περιβάλλον εργασίας δεν είναι μεμπτό, ούτε ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα.


Είναι λιγάκι σπάνια η ασθένεια μου...τη βρίσκεις σε λίγους ανθρώπους η αλήθεια είναι..και δυστυχώς είναι πολύ παρεξήγησημη...διότι ακούγεται σαν τεμπελιά αλλά δεν είναι...και αυτό διότι το αγχως και η φοβίες φεύγουν και γινόμαστε καλά μόνο όταν παραιτουμαστε η όταν μας διώχνουν η τελιωνει η δουλειά ..

----------


## Nightshark

> Καλημέρα σε όλους..μετά από πόσο καιρο που έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να βρω τι έχω τελικά το βρηκα..
> Έχω ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ...
> Υπάρχουν διάφορες φοβίες στον άνθρωπο μια από αυτές δυστυχώς είναι η ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ..
> Ρίξτε μια ματιά όσοι θέλετε εδώ
> https://el.sainte-anastasie.org/arti...-y-causas.html
> 
> Και τόσο καιρό ορκιζομουν να αποδείξω ότι δεν είμαι τεμπέλης απλά δεν ξέρω τι έχω και σε όσες δουλειές πάω με πιάνει ένα τρομερό άγχος και με κάνει να παραιτούμαι και μόνο όταν παραιτούμαι ησυχάζω.
> Από αυτό είναι..
> Δουλεύω από τα 14 μου..το τελευταίο ένα χρόνο παραιτούμαι συστηματικά από δουλειές που βρίσκω αγχωνομαι πολυ...μόλις παραιτούμαι ψάχνω να βρω άλλη δουλειά νομιζοντας ότι η προηγούμενη δουλειά δεν ήταν καλή η δεν ήταν για εμένα και αυτό ήταν που με αγχωνε αλλά στην επόμενη δουλειά που έβρισκα πάλι τα ίδια πάθαινα..αγχονομουν και αυτό με έκανε να ξανά παραιτηθώ...
> ...


Καλησπέρα φίλε σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα έχω κι ακριβώς το ίδιο θέμα δεν είμαι τεμπέλης βοηθάω τους δικούς μου στα χωράφια στα ζώα που έχουμε, αλλά φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ να πάω να δουλέψω ξανά κάπου δεν είχα κ την καλύτερη εμπειρία όταν είχα πάει για δουλειά στην Γερμανία :/

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν εχω δουλεψει ποτε στη ζωη μου.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Είναι λιγάκι σπάνια η ασθένεια μου...τη βρίσκεις σε λίγους ανθρώπους η αλήθεια είναι..και δυστυχώς είναι πολύ παρεξήγησημη...διότι ακούγεται σαν τεμπελιά αλλά δεν είναι...και αυτό διότι το αγχως και η φοβίες φεύγουν και γινόμαστε καλά μόνο όταν παραιτουμαστε η όταν μας διώχνουν η τελιωνει η δουλειά ..


έχεις κάνει σχέσεις? μπορείς να κοιμηθείς παρέα στο κρεβάτι?

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλησπέρα φίλε σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα έχω κι ακριβώς το ίδιο θέμα δεν είμαι τεμπέλης βοηθάω τους δικούς μου στα χωράφια στα ζώα που έχουμε, αλλά φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ να πάω να δουλέψω ξανά κάπου δεν είχα κ την καλύτερη εμπειρία όταν είχα πάει για δουλειά στην Γερμανία :/


Και εμένα στη Γερμανία νομίζω μου δημιουργήθηκε αυτό..αλλά δεν παίρνω και όρκο μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος...θα κάνω τρεις εβδομάδες υπομονή και μετά της γιορτές δεν θα επιστρέψω στη δουλειά...το έχω πει και στον υπεύθυνο ...αλλά οι τρεις εβδομάδες μου φενονται σαν τρεια χρόνια... υπάρχουν στιγμές όμως που το ξεπερνάω και λέω ότι είμαι σε θέση να δουλέψω για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου...αλλά δυστυχώς μετά με ξανά πιάνει το άγχος και ο φόβος...σύμφωνα με το άρθρο είναι κάτι το οποίο ξεπερνιέται...μακάρι να ξεπεραστεί..αλλιώς πρέπει να βρω να κάνω κάτι δικό μου ώστε να μην ανγχωνωμαι

----------


## giorgos35

> έχεις κάνει σχέσεις? μπορείς να κοιμηθείς παρέα στο κρεβάτι?


Ναι..δεν έχω τέτοια θέματα..παντρεμένος είμαι...
Απλά αγχώνομαι και φοβάμαι όταν είμαι στη δουλειά..νομίζω ότι κάτι κακό θα συμβεί..ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω..ότι θα ξεσπάσουν πάνω μου..

----------


## Nikolas73

> Ναι..δεν έχω τέτοια θέματα..παντρεμένος είμαι...
> Απλά αγχώνομαι και φοβάμαι όταν είμαι στη δουλειά..νομίζω ότι κάτι κακό θα συμβεί..ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω..ότι θα ξεσπάσουν πάνω μου..


δυσάρεστο αυτό. Δεν θυμάμαι αν σκοπεύεις να ξεκινήσεις συνεδρίες αλλά θα σε βοηθούσε.

----------


## giorgos35

> δυσάρεστο αυτό. Δεν θυμάμαι αν σκοπεύεις να ξεκινήσεις συνεδρίες αλλά θα σε βοηθούσε.


Θα ξεκινήσω αλλά σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω μετά της 20 Δεκεμβρίου διότι δεν θα δουλεύω Τοτες..
Αυτές της μέρες είμαι μια χαρά ευτυχώς...το καινούργιο μου πόστο μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ. .είναι πολύ ευχάριστη δουλειά και δουλεύω χωρίς να έχω κανέναν πάνω από το κεφάλι μου...ευτηχως..εισακούστηκα  οι προσευχές μου..δόξα το θεό...

----------


## masterridley

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η εργοφοβία δεν υπάρχει στο DSM, για καλό λόγο. Διότι στην ουσία δεν φοβάσαι τη δουλειά αυτή καθ'αυτή αλλά όπως είπες φοβάσαι "ότι κάτι κακό θα συμβεί..ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω..ότι θα ξεσπάσουν πάνω μου.."

Δηλαδή υπάρχουν άλλοι λόγοι βαθύτεροι που πρέπει να τους ψάξεις λίγο πχ με κάποιον θεραπευτή.

----------


## giorgos35

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η εργοφοβία δεν υπάρχει στο DSM, για καλό λόγο. Διότι στην ουσία δεν φοβάσαι τη δουλειά αυτή καθ'αυτή αλλά όπως είπες φοβάσαι "ότι κάτι κακό θα συμβεί..ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω..ότι θα ξεσπάσουν πάνω μου.."
> 
> Δηλαδή υπάρχουν άλλοι λόγοι βαθύτεροι που πρέπει να τους ψάξεις λίγο πχ με κάποιον θεραπευτή.


Ναι αλλά αυτοί οι φόβοι μου βγενουν μόνο πάνω στο θέμα της δουλειάς όχι αλλού...και μάντεψε η ανακούφιση έρχεται με τη παραίτηση η την απόλυση..
Με λίγα λόγια..βρίσκουμε λύση στη φυγή..που δεν είναι λύση αλλά μέσα μας είναι λύση...
Άλλες δύο εβδομάδες μου μείνανε ήταν τρεις τη μια την έφαγα δόξα το θεό...άλλες δύο εβδομάδες και μετά αντίο..

----------


## iwannaaa

Εγω εχω φοβία με το διάβασμα που σα δουλεια ειναι κι αυτο μετα απο πανελλήνιες και τωρα που πέρασα σε σχολη δυσκολευομαι να διάβασμα νοιωθω ολα τα συναισθήματα που νοιωθει ο νηματοθετης στη δουλειά του.

----------


## d123215

Φόρουμ για την αποφευκτική διαταραχή http://apofeuktiki.freeforums.net/

----------


## giorgos35

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η εργοφοβία δεν υπάρχει στο DSM, για καλό λόγο. Διότι στην ουσία δεν φοβάσαι τη δουλειά αυτή καθ'αυτή αλλά όπως είπες φοβάσαι "ότι κάτι κακό θα συμβεί..ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω..ότι θα ξεσπάσουν πάνω μου.."
> 
> Δηλαδή υπάρχουν άλλοι λόγοι βαθύτεροι που πρέπει να τους ψάξεις λίγο πχ με κάποιον θεραπευτή.


Τι είναι το DSM???

----------


## Athina10

Λοιπόν giorgos35 διαβάζοντας σε, ταυτίστηκα απόλυτα.. Βέβαια μου έχουν σκάσει πολλές φοβίες, άγχος κ κατάθλιψη το τελευταίο διάστημα οπότε βρίσκω στον εαυτό μου πολλά από αυτά που διαβάζω στο φόρουμ..ομως προσπαθώ κ εγώ ν καταλάβω τι φταιει π έχω πέσει στο 0 κ τελευταία συνειδητοποιώ ότι η δουλειά μου, (για την ακρίβεια πρακτική είναι) μου φέρνει τεράστιο άγχος, σκέφτομαι συνεχώς να τη σταματήσω, τώρα που πήρα άδεια 2 βδομάδες για τις γιορτές νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα, αλλά πάντα σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι τεμπελα, ενώ στο παρελθόν ονειρευόμουν τη σόι μη που θ δουλεύω κ δε θα διαβάζω μόνο σε μια καρέκλα.. Βέβαια είμαι πολύ ανασφαλής κ χωρίς καμία αυτοπεποίθηση, εχω την αίσθηση ότι τα κάνω όλα λάθος εκεί μέσα, φοβάμαι να μιλήσω μήπως πετάξω καμία κοτσάνα κ μη σκεφτώ για το τι θα κάνω στο μέλλον μου κ στη ζωή μ επαγγελματικά.. Αστο εκεί με πιάνει πανικός.. Μπορεί να είναι μια γενικότερη κοινωνική φοβία κ καταθλιψη γτ γενικά αποφεύγω τον κόσμο κ επιδιώκω το δωμάτιο μου αλλά είναι κ το κομμάτι της δουλειάς που μ τα βγάζει όλα στην επιφάνεια..ελπιζω μόνο να ειναι κάτι περαστικό σε ολους...

----------


## giorgos35

> Λοιπόν giorgos35 διαβάζοντας σε, ταυτίστηκα απόλυτα.. Βέβαια μου έχουν σκάσει πολλές φοβίες, άγχος κ κατάθλιψη το τελευταίο διάστημα οπότε βρίσκω στον εαυτό μου πολλά από αυτά που διαβάζω στο φόρουμ..ομως προσπαθώ κ εγώ ν καταλάβω τι φταιει π έχω πέσει στο 0 κ τελευταία συνειδητοποιώ ότι η δουλειά μου, (για την ακρίβεια πρακτική είναι) μου φέρνει τεράστιο άγχος, σκέφτομαι συνεχώς να τη σταματήσω, τώρα που πήρα άδεια 2 βδομάδες για τις γιορτές νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα, αλλά πάντα σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι τεμπελα, ενώ στο παρελθόν ονειρευόμουν τη σόι μη που θ δουλεύω κ δε θα διαβάζω μόνο σε μια καρέκλα.. Βέβαια είμαι πολύ ανασφαλής κ χωρίς καμία αυτοπεποίθηση, εχω την αίσθηση ότι τα κάνω όλα λάθος εκεί μέσα, φοβάμαι να μιλήσω μήπως πετάξω καμία κοτσάνα κ μη σκεφτώ για το τι θα κάνω στο μέλλον μου κ στη ζωή μ επαγγελματικά.. Αστο εκεί με πιάνει πανικός.. Μπορεί να είναι μια γενικότερη κοινωνική φοβία κ καταθλιψη γτ γενικά αποφεύγω τον κόσμο κ επιδιώκω το δωμάτιο μου αλλά είναι κ το κομμάτι της δουλειάς που μ τα βγάζει όλα στην επιφάνεια..ελπιζω μόνο να ειναι κάτι περαστικό σε ολους...


Καλή χρονιά χρόνια πολλά...τώρα είδα το μήνυμα σου..
Το ίδιο είχα ησυχάσει και εγώ που σταματήσαμε για της γιορτές και είχα συμφωνήσει με τη δουλειά μου ότι μετά της γιορτές δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη δουλεια..
Μόλις με πηρανε τώρα τηλέφωνο και μου ζήτησαν μια χάρη να συνεχίσω μετά της γιορτές για καμία εβδομάδα.γιατι προφανος κάποιος συνάδελφος δεν θα έρθει έχει πρόβλημα υγείας η γυναίκα του..
Και τώρα με ξανά έπιασε το αγχος-φοβος...
Και το πιο παράλογο από όλα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω γιατί αγχώνομαι και φοβάμαι..και μιλάμε είναι μια θέση που την δούλεψα πριν της γιορτές και μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ..άρα δεν δικαιολογηται ούτε το άγχος μου ούτε ο φόβος μου...πωωωω χάλασε η ψυχολογία μου τώρα..
Χαλαστηκα...το μόνο καλό είναι ότι θα πάω μόνο για τέσσερις ημέρες...από τρίτη έως Παρασκευή...ουφφφ.
Ελπίζω μετά να μην μου ζήτηση πάλι συνεχίσω..
Αλλά απτήν άλλη πρέπει να δουλέψω..πρέπει να ζήσω το σπίτι μου...πως θα επιβιώσουμε??δεν ξέρω πραγματικά δεν ξέρω..

----------


## giorgos35

https://el.thpanorama.com/articles/a...tamientos.html

Ακόμα μια ιστοσελίδα επίσημη από ψυχιάτρους νομίζω που αναλύει επακριβώς τι είναι η ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ και μάλιστα τη χαρακτηρίζει και σοβαρή ασθένεια..
Εγώ προσωπικά αισθάνθηκα λες και με ξέρουν και μιλάνε αποκλειστικά για εμένα...
Ταυτιστηκα απόλυτα

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Αυτό το άρθρο εξηγη πολύ καλύτερα αυτή την ασθένεια..
> https://el.thpanorama.com/articles/a...tamientos.html
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος κάποια στο φόρουμ που έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα..να ανταλλάξουμε γνώμες και μήπως καταφέρουμε να αλληλοβοηθηθουμε...
> Παρακαλώ κάθε γνώμη δεκτή


Γεια σας παιδια. Μια απο τα ιδια κι γω αλλα εγω ακομη χειροτερα απο το αγχος μου τα εφτιαχνα μανταρα. Ευτυχώς στην δουλεια ειχα βοηθεια απο αλλους και ξεκολλούσα. Αυτο που παρατηρησα στους αλλους ειναι οτι πηγαιναν με τους δικους τους ρυθμους σιγα σιγα οχι θα κατσουν να σκασουν. Εφτιαχναν λαθη οι αλλοι σημασια δεν εδιναν εγω αγχωνομουν για εκεινους. Αυτο που μου ειπαν και οι φιλοι μου και το ειδα και στη πράξη απο τους αλλους ειναι να μην σε παρουν τον αερα και να μην ειμαστε τοσο φιλοτιμοι. Τωρα Αννη μου πρεπει να αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας και να μην συγκρινομαστε με τους αλλους. Αλλοι θαυμαζουν τα εξυπνα μυαλά εγω θαυμαζω αυτους που δεν εχουν ποδια ή χερια και δε το βαζουν κάτω και ασχολουνται με ενα σωρο πραγματα. Η γνώμη μου ειναι να κανεις μια δουλεια που θα σε κραταει σε ψυχικη ηρεμια κι ας δουλευεις 6 μερες την εβδομαδα. Ειναι λογικο η ψυχολογια σου να ειναι χαλια οταν λες οτι πηγαινες σε συνεντεύξεις και δε σε περνανε αλλα συνεχιζουμε. Εγω μια φορα πηγα σε μια γνωστη να ζητησω δουλεια που μου ελεγε οτι θες Ρουλα και εφαγα ακυρο. Τι με τον εαυτο μου τα εβαλα τι με την μανα μου που με γεννησε τα εβαλα:D. Θα ηθελα να πω και κάτι αλλο η αγχωδης διαταραχη δεν ειναι τεμπελια αν και η Φιλη Σονια θελει να σε ταρακουνησει με αυτα που λέει, αλλά ο κάθε ανθρωπος εχει μεγαλωσει με διαφορετικα βιωματα και δε μπορουν ολοι να σκεφτονται το ιδιο. Παρε τον χρονο σου Αννη και σκέψου τι ειναι καλό για σενα μην σκεφτεσαι τι θα πουν στο σπιτι οι δικοι σου ετσι την πατησα κι γω. Αν θέλεις μπορεις να μιλησεις και με ψυχολογο που τα βλέπουν απο αλλη οπτική γωνια. Οι γονεις και οι φιλοι δεν αντιλαμβανονται το προβλήμα το ριχνουν στο οτι ετσι ειναι ο χαρακτηρας δεν θέλουν να παραδεχτουν οτι το παιδι τους μπορει και να εχει πρόβλημα ειτε ειναι μικρο είτε ειναι μεγαλο. Φιλια

----------


## Sonia

Νομίζω αναφέρεσαι σε άλλο thread, αλλά θα σου πω ότι έχω περάσει αγχώδη διαταραχή και δεν τα λέω έξω από το χορό. Ο τρόπος να τα ξεπεράσεις όλα αυτά είναι να κοιτάξεις κατάματα τις φοβίες σου και τα θέματά σου και να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις κάτι, όχι η αδράνεια. Κανείς δεν λέει ότι είναι εύκολο, αλλά με το να λες δεν είναι εύκολο και να μη κάνεις τίποτα, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι βουλιάζεις προς τα κάτω.

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Γεια σας παιδια. Μια απο τα ιδια κι γω αλλα εγω ακομη χειροτερα απο το αγχος μου τα εφτιαχνα μανταρα. Ευτυχώς στην δουλεια ειχα βοηθεια απο αλλους και ξεκολλούσα. Αυτο που παρατηρησα στους αλλους ειναι οτι πηγαιναν με τους δικους τους ρυθμους σιγα σιγα οχι θα κατσουν να σκασουν. Εφτιαχναν λαθη οι αλλοι σημασια δεν εδιναν εγω αγχωνομουν για εκεινους. Αυτο που μου ειπαν και οι φιλοι μου και το ειδα και στη πράξη απο τους αλλους ειναι να μην σε παρουν τον αερα και να μην ειμαστε τοσο φιλοτιμοι. Τωρα Αννη μου πρεπει να αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας και να μην συγκρινομαστε με τους αλλους. Αλλοι θαυμαζουν τα εξυπνα μυαλά εγω θαυμαζω αυτους που δεν εχουν ποδια ή χερια και δε το βαζουν κάτω και ασχολουνται με ενα σωρο πραγματα. Η γνώμη μου ειναι να κανεις μια δουλεια που θα σε κραταει σε ψυχικη ηρεμια κι ας δουλευεις 6 μερες την εβδομαδα. Ειναι λογικο η ψυχολογια σου να ειναι χαλια οταν λες οτι πηγαινες σε συνεντεύξεις και δε σε περνανε αλλα συνεχιζουμε. Εγω μια φορα πηγα σε μια γνωστη να ζητησω δουλεια που μου ελεγε οτι θες Ρουλα και εφαγα ακυρο. Τι με τον εαυτο μου τα εβαλα τι με την μανα μου που με γεννησε τα εβαλα:D. Θα ηθελα να πω και κάτι αλλο η αγχωδης διαταραχη δεν ειναι τεμπελια αν και η Φιλη Σονια θελει να σε ταρακουνησει με αυτα που λέει, αλλά ο κάθε ανθρωπος εχει μεγαλωσει με διαφορετικα βιωματα και δε μπορουν ολοι να σκεφτονται το ιδιο. Παρε τον χρονο σου Αννη και σκέψου τι ειναι καλό για σενα μην σκεφτεσαι τι θα πουν στο σπιτι οι δικοι σου ετσι την πατησα κι γω. Αν θέλεις μπορεις να μιλησεις και με ψυχολογο που τα βλέπουν απο αλλη οπτική γωνια. Οι γονεις και οι φιλοι δεν αντιλαμβανονται το προβλήμα το ριχνουν στο οτι ετσι ειναι ο χαρακτηρας δεν θέλουν να παραδεχτουν οτι το παιδι τους μπορει και να εχει πρόβλημα ειτε ειναι μικρο είτε ειναι μεγαλο. Φιλια


ops σε λαθος μερος τα εγραψα αλλά αν το δει η Αννη εδω το ιδιο κάνει. Εσυ Γιωργο με μπέρδεψες εχεις ευθυνοφοβία?

----------


## Delmember2052020

Φιλη μου ξερεις τι ειναι να σου λένε οι συναδελφοι Ρουλα ειναι σαν να σε εριξαν ενα κουβα νερο στο προσωπο που ιδρωνα απο το αγχος μου ετρεμαν τα χερια μου μπορει να αγχωνόμουν και για τα τσιγαρα που με εστελναν οποτε ναι ηθελα να τελειωνω γιατι σκεφτομουν οτι ημουν και αχρηστη αλλα τεμπελια δε το λέω

----------


## giorgos35

> ops σε λαθος μερος τα εγραψα αλλά αν το δει η Αννη εδω το ιδιο κάνει. Εσυ Γιωργο με μπέρδεψες εχεις ευθυνοφοβία?


Γεια σου ρουλα....πρέπει να έχω και από αυτό...δουλειές που έχουν ευθύνη δεν της αναλαμβάνω καθόλου και εξ αρχής...σε γενικές γραμμες έχω εργοφοβια...που σημενει φοβάμαι να δουλέψω αγχώνομαι υπερβολικά πολύ φοβάμαι υπερβολικά πολύ με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ και να με κάνει να παραιτούμαι..όταν παραιτούμαι και μετά είμαι μια χαρά είμαι περδικη ούτε αγχως ούτε φόβος ούτε τίποτα..και μετά όταν βρω άλλη δουλειά φρου και απτήν αρχή ξανά τα ίδια..νοιωθο απαίσια όταν αφού παραιτηθώ και μετά αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς...

----------


## giorgos35

> Φιλη μου ξερεις τι ειναι να σου λένε οι συναδελφοι Ρουλα ειναι σαν να σε εριξαν κουβα νερο στο προσωπο που ιδρωνα απο το αγχος μου ετρεμαν τα χερια μου μπορει να αγχωνόμουν και για τα τσιγαρα που με εστελναν οποτε ναι ηθελα να τελειωνω γιατι σκεφτομουν οτι ημουν και αχρηστη αλλα τεμπελια δε το λέω


Δυστυχώς η ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ είναι παρεξηγημένη ασθένεια..με λίγα λόγια δεν μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε στους περισσότερους τουλάχιστον ότι δεν είμαστε τεμπέληδες..μοιάζει πολύ με τεμπελιά αλλά δεν είναι..
Και το χειρότερο από όλα είναι ότι αυτή η ασθένεια συνήθως βρίσκει τους εργατικούς ανθρωπους..και όχι τους πραγματικά τεμπέληδες..(αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος τεμπέλης .. υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν βρικε να κανειμκαι δουλειά που να του αρέσει και να τον γεμίζει)..
Και εγώ αγχώνομαι με το παραμικρό..όσο είμαι στη δουλειά φυσικά..

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Γεια σου ρουλα....πρέπει να έχω και από αυτό...δουλειές που έχουν ευθύνη δεν της αναλαμβάνω καθόλου και εξ αρχής...σε γενικές γραμμες έχω εργοφοβια...που σημενει φοβάμαι να δουλέψω αγχώνομαι υπερβολικά πολύ φοβάμαι υπερβολικά πολύ με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ και να με κάνει να παραιτούμαι..όταν παραιτούμαι και μετά είμαι μια χαρά είμαι περδικη ούτε αγχως ούτε φόβος ούτε τίποτα..και μετά όταν βρω άλλη δουλειά φρου και απτήν αρχή ξανά τα ίδια..νοιωθο απαίσια όταν αφού παραιτηθώ και μετά αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς...


Ναι αλλα Γιωργο εσυ την τελειωνεις την δουλεια μεσα στην ημερα εγω ηθελα και βοηθεια του κοινου
Αυτο που κάνεις ειναι πιο δυσκολο να τρως το λούκι στην αρχή και μετα να φευγεις
Αυτο που λενε παντως ειναι οτι εφοσον δεν ειμαστε λειτουργικοι πρεπει να ζηταμε βοηθεια απο ειδικους. Γιατι σε όποια δουλεια και να παμε παντα οι εργοδοτες ή οι συναδελφοι θα καυγαδιζουν ειτε με μας ειτε με τους αλλους αυτο μου το εχουν πει και αλλοι παντου γινεται
Ευχομαι να βρεις μια δουλεια που να σου αρεσει

----------


## Delmember2052020

Παντως για να γελασουμε και λιγο το μόνο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν θα δουλεψουμε ποτε σε πυργο ελεγχου να ρυθμιζουμε την κυκλοφορια των αεροσκαφων χαχα

----------


## giorgos35

> Ναι αλλα Γιωργο εσυ την τελειωνεις την δουλεια μεσα στην ημερα εγω ηθελα και βοηθεια του κοινου
> Αυτο που κάνεις ειναι πιο δυσκολο να τρως το λούκι στην αρχή και μετα να φευγεις
> Αυτο που λενε παντως ειναι οτι εφοσον δεν ειμαστε λειτουργικοι πρεπει να ζηταμε βοηθεια απο ειδικους. Γιατι σε όποια δουλεια και να παμε παντα οι εργοδοτες ή οι συναδελφοι θα καυγαδιζουν ειτε με μας ειτε με τους αλλους αυτο μου το εχουν πει και αλλοι παντου γινεται
> Ευχομαι να βρεις μια δουλεια που να σου αρεσει


Μακάρι και ευχάριστο...το ίδιο εύχομαι και σε εσένα..
Δεν υπάρχει δουλειά που να την τελειώσεις..εκτός αν μιλάμε για δουλειές πχ να χτίζεις καμία οικοδομή μόνο τότε μπορείς να λες τελείωσα τη δουλειά μου..
Εγώ δουλεύω σε ένα εργοστάσιο δηλαδή εργάτης κάθε μέρα κάνουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο έργο..
Άρα και σήμερα να τελειώσω τη δουλειά μου και να σχολασω αύριο πάλι τα ίδια..
Και δεν έχει σημασία καθόλου αν τελειώνεις τη δουλειά.γιατι όπως είπα θα δουλέψω οχ σε μια δουλειά πέντε δεκα μέρες το πολύ και δεν θα αντέξω άλλο το αγχως και τη φοβία και θα παραιτηθώ...άρα τη κέρδισα..τιοοτα μια τρύπα στο νερό..σκοπός είναι κάθε μέρα να πηγενεις στη δουλειά σου και να είσαι ήσυχος και χαρούμενος..αλλιώς δεν αντέχεις..
Δουλειά με αγχος και με φόβο δεν μπορείς να κάνεις για αρκετό καιρό..παρά μόνο για μερικές μέρες..

----------


## giorgos35

> Παντως για να γελασουμε και λιγο το μόνο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν θα δουλεψουμε ποτε σε πυργο ελεγχου να ρυθμιζουμε την κυκλοφορια των αεροσκαφων χαχα


Το παρεξενο ξέρεις ποιο είναι..θα σου φανεί απίστευτο και αντίθετο από αυτό που συζητάμε τόση ώρα..σε πύργο ελέγχου δεν θα δούλευα ούτε για εκατό χιλιάδες ευρώ το μήνα...φαντάσου δηλαδή...θα τρακερναν όλα τα αεροπλάνα δεν το συζητώ καν...
Αλλά ένα από τα αποθημενα μου είναι να οδηγήσω αεροπλάνων θα ήθελα πολύ να κάνω αυτή τη δουλειά ..τη δουλειά του πιλότου..μιλάμε πάντα για εμπορικά.οζι πολεμικά..αυτά δεν μου αρέσουν γιατί αφαιρουνε ανθρώπινες ζωές..αλλά τα εμπορικά μου αρέσουν πολύ..

----------


## giorgos35

> Παντως για να γελασουμε και λιγο το μόνο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν θα δουλεψουμε ποτε σε πυργο ελεγχου να ρυθμιζουμε την κυκλοφορια των αεροσκαφων χαχα


Ρουλακι πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται???
Τώρα εργάζεσαι??

----------


## Delmember2052020

Μηπως δε θελεις την ρουτινα? δε μπορω να καταλαβω αν π.χ δουλευες στο σπιτι η καπου αλλου μόνος?

----------


## giorgos35

Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι αστειευόμενος φυσικά ..να μαζευτούμε όλοι οι εργοφοβικοι και να κάνουμε παρέα η και σύλλογο..σύλλογος εργοφοβικων βόρειας Ελλάδας..

----------


## giorgos35

> Μηπως δε θελεις την ρουτινα? δε μπορω να καταλαβω αν π.χ δουλευες στο σπιτι η καπου αλλου μόνος?


Α Τοτες θα ήταν η καλύτερη μου...μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι δικό μου αυτό το λέω και το ξανά λέω..υπήρχαν δουλειές στη ζωή μου που την έκανα και για 4 συνεχόμενα χρόνια..και με δέκα ώρες δουλειά την ημέρα κάθε μέρα..ποτέ δεν ειμουν έτσι να φοβάμαι τη δουλειά όπως έχω ξανα πει δουλεύω απτά 14 μου και είμαι 39 ετών...το τελευταίο ένα χρονο με έχει πιάσει αυτή η φοβία..

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Ρουλακι πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται???
> Τώρα εργάζεσαι??


Οχι σταματησα πριν ενα μηνα. Οσον αφορα την ηλικια εχω ενα θεμα πρεπει να το συζητήσω με την ψυχιατρο τα ατιμα τα χρονια περνουν γρηγορα. Αλλα θα σου πω χρονολογια ....

----------


## giorgos35

> Οχι σταματησα πριν ενα μηνα. Οσον αφορα την ηλικια εχω ενα θεμα πρεπει να το συζητήσω με την ψυχιατρο τα ατιμα τα χρονια περνουν γρηγορα. Αλλα θα σου πω χρονολογια ....


Πάρα πολύ γρήγορα..καμία φορά με πειράζει και εμενα που περνάνε τα χρόνια αλλά και η κάθε ηλικία έχει της δικές της χαρές..τώρα πια είμαι ένας έμπειρος άνδρας πολλές φορές όταν μιλάω με κόσμο πχ φίλους φίλες τους λέω κάτι και με λένε ρε συ που το ήξερες ούτε εκεί να ήσουν πείρα και τίποτα άλλο...

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Α Τοτες θα ήταν η καλύτερη μου...μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι δικό μου αυτό το λέω και το ξανά λέω..υπήρχαν δουλειές στη ζωή μου που την έκανα και για 4 συνεχόμενα χρόνια..και με δέκα ώρες δουλειά την ημέρα κάθε μέρα..ποτέ δεν ειμουν έτσι να φοβάμαι τη δουλειά όπως έχω ξανα πει δουλεύω απτά 14 μου και είμαι 39 ετών...το τελευταίο ένα χρονο με έχει πιάσει αυτή η φοβία..


Ε τοτε λυνεται αφου σου ηρθε το τελευταιο χρονο. Για να χρειαζοταν να αλλαζες ολο τον χαρακτηρα σου απ την αρχη της ζωης σου χαχα

----------


## giorgos35

> Ε τοτε λυνεται αφου σου ηρθε το τελευταιο χρονο για να χρειαζοταν να αλλαζες ολο τον χαρακτηρα απ την αρχη της ζωης σου χαχα


Ε όχι βρε κανένας άνθρωπος δεν γεννιέται εργοφοβικος μετά γίνεται με τη πορεία...μέσα από άσχημες συνθήκες και εμπειρίας στην εργασία...σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τον χαρακτήρα μου και μου αρέσει πολύ δεν έχω θέματα με τον εαυτό μου...τον αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου και μου αρέσει...απλά τελευταία φοβάμαι να δουλέψω αυτό δεν μου αρέσει...αλλά οι ειδικοί θεωρούν ε ότι είναι μια πάθηση που λύνεται ξεπερνιέται με την βοήθεια ενός ειδικού...ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι έτσι...γιατί αλλιώς την έκατσα την βάρκα..
Δεν συνταξιοδοτητε και όλας αυτό..άντε να δω μετά πως θα ζήσω..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Μια ψυχολογος απ το σαιτ εδω νομιζω οτι θα βοηθουσε. Εχω διαισθηση με τους ανθρωπους ειναι στη θεσσαλονικη ομως

----------


## giorgos35

> Μια ψυχολογος απ το σαιτ εδω νομιζω οτι θα βοηθουσε. Εχω διαισθηση με τους ανθρωπους ειναι στη θεσσαλονικη ομως


Και εγώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη ειμαι

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Α Τοτες θα ήταν η καλύτερη μου...μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι δικό μου αυτό το λέω και το ξανά λέω..υπήρχαν δουλειές στη ζωή μου που την έκανα και για 4 συνεχόμενα χρόνια..και με δέκα ώρες δουλειά την ημέρα κάθε μέρα..ποτέ δεν ειμουν έτσι να φοβάμαι τη δουλειά όπως έχω ξανα πει δουλεύω απτά 14 μου και είμαι 39 ετών...το τελευταίο ένα χρονο με έχει πιάσει αυτή η φοβία..


Γιώργο εφόσον θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι δικό σου και είναι το μόνο που νιώθεις ότι δεν θα σε τρομοκρατεί γιατί δεν το δοκιμάζεις;
Επειδή το έχω ψάξει γιατί και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να ανοίξω κάτι δικό μου υπάρχουν επιδοτήσεις για νέες επιχειρήσεις.. Θέλει βεβαια πολύ ψάξιμο και έχει και αρκετή γραφειοκρατία.. Τις δίνουν για συγκεκριμένα επαγγέλματα ανά περιόδους, και πρέπει να βρεις το κατάλληλο μαγαζί με τα ανάλογα τετραγωνικά, με υπαλλήλους μέσω εσπα κτλ..
Θα μπορούσες βέβαια να κάνεις κάτι από το σπίτι πόλλοι ασχολούνται πλέον με κάτι τέτοιο. Έχεις κάποιο χόμπι, κάτι που να είσαι καλός και να μπορούσε να σου αποδώσει χρήματα;;;

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιώργο εφόσον θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι δικό σου και είναι το μόνο που νιώθεις ότι δεν θα σε τρομοκρατεί γιατί δεν το δοκιμάζεις;
> Επειδή το έχω ψάξει γιατί και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να ανοίξω κάτι δικό μου υπάρχουν επιδοτήσεις για νέες επιχειρήσεις.. Θέλει βεβαια πολύ ψάξιμο και έχει και αρκετή γραφειοκρατία.. Τις δίνουν για συγκεκριμένα επαγγέλματα ανά περιόδους, και πρέπει να βρεις το κατάλληλο μαγαζί με τα ανάλογα τετραγωνικά, με υπαλλήλους μέσω εσπα κτλ..
> Θα μπορούσες βέβαια να κάνεις κάτι από το σπίτι πόλλοι ασχολούνται πλέον με κάτι τέτοιο. Έχεις κάποιο χόμπι, κάτι που να είσαι καλός και να μπορούσε να σου αποδώσει χρήματα;;;


Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν επιδοτήσεις ..αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι πρώτα θα πρέπει να βάλεις τα χρήματα απτή δική σου τσέπη να ανοίξεις την επειχηρηση να έρθουν να τον σου ε ότι δουλεύεις και μετά να σου επιστρέψουν όσα ξοδέψεις..το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω τα χρήματα για να ξεκινήσω κάτι δικό μου.εστω και ψιλικατζιδικο..η μπουγάτσα καφέ που το θέλω πολύ..
Απτό σπίτι τι να κάνω και εγώ αυτό σκέφτομαι τι μπορώ να κάνω στο σπίτι για να πουλάω..ξέρω να τοποτθετο δορυφορικές και κεντρικές κεραίες..αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι θέλουν τζάμπα το έχω κάνει παλιότερα και το εγκατεληψα ακριβώς γι'αυτό το λόγο...για να καταλάβεις σε έναν είπα ότι κεντρική κεραία από μένα καλώδια από μένα συν η δουλειά μου..θέλω μόνο σαράντα ευρώ...και γυρνάει και μου λέει πολλά είναι...και του λέω πάνε σε άλλον να σου ζητήσει 100€ ευρώ να του πεις και ευχάριστω...γιατί εκείνη την ώρα μου την έδωσε...σκέφτομαι να πάρω να πουλήσω κουλούρια αλλά και εκείνη κυνηγάνε πολύ..δεν ξέρω κάτι θα βρω να κάνω...
Αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά....
Είμαι φουλ αγχωμενος και δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω...σχεδόν τρομοκρατημένος...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν επιδοτήσεις ..αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι πρώτα θα πρέπει να βάλεις τα χρήματα απτή δική σου τσέπη να ανοίξεις την επειχηρηση να έρθουν να τον σου ε ότι δουλεύεις και μετά να σου επιστρέψουν όσα ξοδέψεις..το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω τα χρήματα για να ξεκινήσω κάτι δικό μου.εστω και ψιλικατζιδικο..η μπουγάτσα καφέ που το θέλω πολύ..
> Απτό σπίτι τι να κάνω και εγώ αυτό σκέφτομαι τι μπορώ να κάνω στο σπίτι για να πουλάω..ξέρω να τοποτθετο δορυφορικές και κεντρικές κεραίες..αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι θέλουν τζάμπα το έχω κάνει παλιότερα και το εγκατεληψα ακριβώς γι'αυτό το λόγο...για να καταλάβεις σε έναν είπα ότι κεντρική κεραία από μένα καλώδια από μένα συν η δουλειά μου..θέλω μόνο σαράντα ευρώ...και γυρνάει και μου λέει πολλά είναι...και του λέω πάνε σε άλλον να σου ζητήσει 100€ ευρώ να του πεις και ευχάριστω...γιατί εκείνη την ώρα μου την έδωσε...σκέφτομαι να πάρω να πουλήσω κουλούρια αλλά και εκείνη κυνηγάνε πολύ..δεν ξέρω κάτι θα βρω να κάνω...
> Αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά....
> Είμαι φουλ αγχωμενος και δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω...σχεδόν τρομοκρατημένος...


Γιώργο εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι σου δίνουν κάποιο δάνειο με χαμηλό επιτόκιο για να ανοίξεις κάτι δικό σου.. Είναι πρόγραμμα του ΟΑΕΔ. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνεις γι αυτό αλλά από τη στιγμή που λέει δάνειο δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να βάλεις πρώτα εσύ τα χρήματα..

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιώργο εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι σου δίνουν κάποιο δάνειο με χαμηλό επιτόκιο για να ανοίξεις κάτι δικό σου.. Είναι πρόγραμμα του ΟΑΕΔ. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνεις γι αυτό αλλά από τη στιγμή που λέει δάνειο δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να βάλεις πρώτα εσύ τα χρήματα..


Σοβαρά μιλάς???αν λέγεται δάνειο όπως λες Τοτες σίγουρα δεν θέλει να βάλεις πρώτα λεφτά απτή τσέπη σου...και ισως να βάζουνε και πολύ χαμηλες δόσεις..
Σίγουρα όμως θα θέλει μεγάλη κάρτα ανεργίας..δεν πειράζει όμως απτήν άλλη Δευτέρα κι όλας πρωί πρωί πρώτα ο Θεός θα είμαι στον ΟΑΕΔ...θα κάνω τα αδύνατα δυνατά να βρω άκρη και να πάρω αυτό το δάνειο..ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του....γιατί πραγματικά δεν αντέχω άλλο να δουλεύω φτάνει έχω αγανακτήσει έχω μπουχτηση έχω μπουκωσει...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σοβαρά μιλάς???αν λέγεται δάνειο όπως λες Τοτες σίγουρα δεν θέλει να βάλεις πρώτα λεφτά απτή τσέπη σου...και ισως να βάζουνε και πολύ χαμηλες δόσεις..
> Σίγουρα όμως θα θέλει μεγάλη κάρτα ανεργίας..δεν πειράζει όμως απτήν άλλη Δευτέρα κι όλας πρωί πρωί πρώτα ο Θεός θα είμαι στον ΟΑΕΔ...θα κάνω τα αδύνατα δυνατά να βρω άκρη και να πάρω αυτό το δάνειο..ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του....γιατί πραγματικά δεν αντέχω άλλο να δουλεύω φτάνει έχω αγανακτήσει έχω μπουχτηση έχω μπουκωσει...


Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες και αυτό ακουστά το έχω. Ρώτα δεν χάνεις κάτι..

----------


## giorgos35

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι καλύτερα το καλό με αυτή την αρρώστια είναι ότι δεν μονιμο...δηλαδή 24 ώρες να είμαι χάλια...είναι στιγμές...κάποιες στιγμές είμαι χάλια..όπως πριν...κάποιες φορές είμαι καλά όπως τώρα...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν επιδοτήσεις ..αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι πρώτα θα πρέπει να βάλεις τα χρήματα απτή δική σου τσέπη να ανοίξεις την επειχηρηση να έρθουν να τον σου ε ότι δουλεύεις και μετά να σου επιστρέψουν όσα ξοδέψεις..το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω τα χρήματα για να ξεκινήσω κάτι δικό μου.εστω και ψιλικατζιδικο..η μπουγάτσα καφέ που το θέλω πολύ..
> Απτό σπίτι τι να κάνω και εγώ αυτό σκέφτομαι τι μπορώ να κάνω στο σπίτι για να πουλάω..ξέρω να τοποτθετο δορυφορικές και κεντρικές κεραίες..αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι θέλουν τζάμπα το έχω κάνει παλιότερα και το εγκατεληψα ακριβώς γι'αυτό το λόγο...για να καταλάβεις σε έναν είπα ότι κεντρική κεραία από μένα καλώδια από μένα συν η δουλειά μου..θέλω μόνο σαράντα ευρώ...και γυρνάει και μου λέει πολλά είναι...και του λέω πάνε σε άλλον να σου ζητήσει 100€ ευρώ να του πεις και ευχάριστω...γιατί εκείνη την ώρα μου την έδωσε...σκέφτομαι να πάρω να πουλήσω κουλούρια αλλά και εκείνη κυνηγάνε πολύ..δεν ξέρω κάτι θα βρω να κάνω...
> Αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά....
> Είμαι φουλ αγχωμενος και δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω...σχεδόν τρομοκρατημένος...


Εγώ σκεφτόμουν κάτι πιο πολύ το οποίο μπορείς να φτιάχνεις εσύ. Ας πούμε για παράδειγμα ο μπαμπάς μιας φίλης μου πριν λίγους μήνες απολύθηκε από την δουλειά του και πλέον στο σπίτι φτιάχνει χειροποίητα γλυκά, πίτες, τούρτες και τα πουλάει σε γνωστούς και μέσω φβ. Τα υλικά δεν είναι ακριβά και την τιμή την καθορίζεις εσύ.. 
Στην αρχή ξεκίνησε διστακτικά αλλά πλέον με τόσο πολύ δουλειά που έχει βοηθάει και η γυναίκα του. Έχει ανάλαβει ακόμη και βαφτίσεις, πάρτυ κτλ.. 
Είναι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα που την ξεκίνησε ως χόμπι και για ένα μικρό εισόδημα και του βγήκε σε κάτι πολύ μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## giorgos35

> Εγώ σκεφτόμουν κάτι πιο πολύ το οποίο μπορείς να φτιάχνεις εσύ. Ας πούμε για παράδειγμα ο μπαμπάς μιας φίλης μου πριν λίγους μήνες απολύθηκε από την δουλειά του και πλέον στο σπίτι φτιάχνει χειροποίητα γλυκά, πίτες, τούρτες και τα πουλάει σε γνωστούς και μέσω φβ. Τα υλικά δεν είναι ακριβά και την τιμή την καθορίζεις εσύ.. 
> Στην αρχή ξεκίνησε διστακτικά αλλά πλέον με τόσο πολύ δουλειά που έχει βοηθάει και η γυναίκα του. Έχει ανάλαβει ακόμη και βαφτίσεις, πάρτυ κτλ.. 
> Είναι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα που την ξεκίνησε ως χόμπι και για ένα μικρό εισόδημα και του βγήκε σε κάτι πολύ μεγαλύτερο.


Μπορώ μέσω Facebook να πουλάω δαχτυλίδια και κοσμήματα.. εννοείτε όχι χρυσά...αυτά που πουλάνε με 5€ και με 10€ μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αυτό...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Μπορώ μέσω Facebook να πουλάω δαχτυλίδια και κοσμήματα.. εννοείτε όχι χρυσά...αυτά που πουλάνε με 5€ και με 10€ μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αυτό...


Ναι εννοείται πως μπορείς..
Επίσης μπορείς να ψάξεις για δουλειά μέσω υπολογιστή και από το σπίτι , πλέον υπάρχουν αρκετές εταιρίες που το κάνουν αυτό.
Λύσεις υπάρχουν αρκεί να υπάρχει όρεξη και υπομονή!

----------


## Nikolas73

> Μπορώ μέσω Facebook να πουλάω δαχτυλίδια και κοσμήματα.. εννοείτε όχι χρυσά...αυτά που πουλάνε με 5€ και με 10€ μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αυτό...


σόρρυ που δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά μπορείς να επαναλάβεις με τί έχεις ασχοληθεί επαγγελματικά?
Σχετικά με το επίδομα, γνώμη μου είναι να απευθυνθείς σε δημόσιο *πανεπιστημιακό* νοσοκομείο όπως το Αιγινήτειο στην Αθήνα όπου υποτίθεται οι ιατροί είναι πιο κατηρτισμένοι και ψαγμένοι όσον αφορά την εργοφοβία ώστε να περάσεις από επιτροπή. Σε περίπτωση που η επιτροπή απορρίψει το αίτημά σου, δικαιούσαι να κάνεις ένσταση.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Γιώργο εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι σου δίνουν κάποιο δάνειο με χαμηλό επιτόκιο για να ανοίξεις κάτι δικό σου.. Είναι πρόγραμμα του ΟΑΕΔ. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνεις γι αυτό αλλά από τη στιγμή που λέει δάνειο δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να βάλεις πρώτα εσύ τα χρήματα..


δεν είναι δάνειο, είναι επιδότηση, δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να τα επιστρέψεις. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ
http://www.oaed.gr/anoikta-programma..._col_count%3D3

----------


## giorgos35

> Ναι εννοείται πως μπορείς..
> Επίσης μπορείς να ψάξεις για δουλειά μέσω υπολογιστή και από το σπίτι , πλέον υπάρχουν αρκετές εταιρίες που το κάνουν αυτό.
> Λύσεις υπάρχουν αρκεί να υπάρχει όρεξη και υπομονή!


Ναι???τι δουλειές είναι αυτές απτό σπίτι μέσω υπολογιστή μήπως ξέρεις να μου πεις κάποια πράγματα ιδέες??η αν ξέρεις κάποια εταιρία να απευθυνθώ??

----------


## giorgos35

> σόρρυ που δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά μπορείς να επαναλάβεις με τί έχεις ασχοληθεί επαγγελματικά?
> Σχετικά με το επίδομα, γνώμη μου είναι να απευθυνθείς σε δημόσιο *πανεπιστημιακό* νοσοκομείο όπως το Αιγινήτειο στην Αθήνα όπου υποτίθεται οι ιατροί είναι πιο κατηρτισμένοι και ψαγμένοι όσον αφορά την εργοφοβία ώστε να περάσεις από επιτροπή. Σε περίπτωση που η επιτροπή απορρίψει το αίτημά σου, δικαιούσαι να κάνεις ένσταση.


Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη...δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να απευθυνθώ αντίστοιχα στο νοσοκομείο της Σταυρούπολης ψυχιατρικό

----------


## Nikolas73

> Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη...δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να απευθυνθώ αντίστοιχα στο νοσοκομείο της Σταυρούπολης ψυχιατρικό


Θα σου αντιπρότεινα την Γ΄Ψυχιατρική Κλινική του ΑΧΕΠΑ επειδή είναι Πανεπιστημιακή.
Με τί έχεις ασχοληθεί επαγγελματικά?

http://www.ahepahosp.gr/med5_psychia.asp

----------


## giorgos35

> σόρρυ που δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά μπορείς να επαναλάβεις με τί έχεις ασχοληθεί επαγγελματικά?
> Σχετικά με το επίδομα, γνώμη μου είναι να απευθυνθείς σε δημόσιο *πανεπιστημιακό* νοσοκομείο όπως το Αιγινήτειο στην Αθήνα όπου υποτίθεται οι ιατροί είναι πιο κατηρτισμένοι και ψαγμένοι όσον αφορά την εργοφοβία ώστε να περάσεις από επιτροπή. Σε περίπτωση που η επιτροπή απορρίψει το αίτημά σου, δικαιούσαι να κάνεις ένσταση.


Κοίτα η κανονική μου δουλειά είναι αποθηκαριος..picker packer...δηλαδή εβγαζα παραγγελίες...
Έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρονικός...ασχολουμε σαν χόμπι με επισκευές ηλεκτρονικων συσκευών...
Αυτή τη περίοδο δουλεύω ως εργάτης σε ένα εργοστάσιο στη Σίνδο.. αλουμινένια κουτάκια παράγουμε..

----------


## Nikolas73

επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών....θεωρητικά θα μπορούσες να πάρεις επιδότηση από ΟΑΕΔ να ξεκινήσεις κάτι δικό σου. Πιστεύω οτι μια δουλειά δική σου, όπου εσύ είσαι το αφεντικό του εαυτού σου δεν θα σε έκανε να νιώθεις άσχημα.

----------


## giorgos35

> επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών....θεωρητικά θα μπορούσες να πάρεις επιδότηση από ΟΑΕΔ να ξεκινήσεις κάτι δικό σου. Πιστεύω οτι μια δουλειά δική σου, όπου εσύ είσαι το αφεντικό του εαυτού σου δεν θα σε έκανε να νιώθεις άσχημα.


Και εγώ το πιστεύω αυτό ότι σε μια δικιά μου δουλειά δεν θα αγχωνομουν ...χωρίς να θέλω να είμαι αρνητικός αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω δικό μου εργαστήριο ηλεκτρονικής..διότι θέλουν και άλλα πράγματα εκτός από πτυχίο και χρήματα ...θέλουν άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος και κάτι άλλο που δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα που να αποδεικνύει ότι έχω εμπειρία στο χώρο αυτό..
Προτείνω να ανοίξω μπουγάτσα καφέ ..που στην εποχή μας έχει πολύ περάσει τα εργαστήρια ούτε σι άλλος έιναι σπάνια στην εποχή μας λόγο του ότι η συσκευές είναι και φθηνές πχ dvd περνης με 25€ τη να Κατσής να επισκευάσης...η τηλεόραση έχει και με 200€-250€ και τα υλικα είναι ακριβά βάλε και το κόστος απτό σέρβις..κανένας δεν πάει για επισκευή τη συσκευή του..
Αλλά όπως είπα μπουγάτσα καφέ θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ και αν πάρω επιδότηση θα κάνω μπουγάτσα καφέ ..πιο πολύ θα δούλεψή πιστεύω..

----------


## elis

πουλα τηλεορασεισ και ντιβιντι

----------


## giorgos35

> πουλα τηλεορασεισ και ντιβιντι


Καλώς τον Έλις...πολύ καιρό είχαμε να τα πούμε..χερομαι που σε βρίσκω εδώ..και μην φύγεις ποτε...
Πολύ ευχαρίστως Έλις είναι μια από της αγαπημένες μου δουλειές να πουλάω ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές ...
Αλλά να ανοίξεις επειχηρηση τέτοια προϋπόθεση χονδρό χρήμα...όχι ψιλό...και άντε να ανταγωνιστής τα μεγάλα καταστήματα που όλοι ξέρουμε...να μην λέω ονόματα μήπως δεν κάνει...
Πάρε με εργάτη στα χωράφια σου Έλις...με εσένα αφεντικό πιστεύω δεν θα αγχωνομουν ποτέ...και με τεράστια ευχαρίστηση θα δούλευα για ένα αφεντικό σαν εσένα.
Και η υπερωρίες χάρισμα..για εσένα και μονο

----------


## Nikolas73

ναι θα μπορούσες να ανοίξεις κάτι στο χώρο εστίασης, μου έχουν λείψει οι ατομικές επιχειρήσεις με μπουγάτσες, τυρόπιτες, κιμαδόπιτες, φωλιά του κυνηγού, γλώσσα της πεθεράς κλπ. Πήξαμε στο Γρηγόρη, στα εβερεστ όπου έχουν παντού τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
Στο λέω επειδή και να καταφέρεις να βγάλεις επίδομα, το προνοιακό είναι 600 το δίμηνο, δηλαδή 3 κατοστάρικα το μήνα....

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ναι???τι δουλειές είναι αυτές απτό σπίτι μέσω υπολογιστή μήπως ξέρεις να μου πεις κάποια πράγματα ιδέες??η αν ξέρεις κάποια εταιρία να απευθυνθώ??


Καλύτερα θα ήταν να μην πω δημόσια, μην θεωρηθεί και διαφήμιση. Θα σου στείλω π.μ

----------


## giorgos35

> ναι θα μπορούσες να ανοίξεις κάτι στο χώρο εστίασης, μου έχουν λείψει οι ατομικές επιχειρήσεις με μπουγάτσες, τυρόπιτες, κιμαδόπιτες, φωλιά του κυνηγού, γλώσσα της πεθεράς κλπ. Πήξαμε στο Γρηγόρη, στα εβερεστ όπου έχουν παντού τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
> Στο λέω επειδή και να καταφέρεις να βγάλεις επίδομα, το προνοιακό είναι 600 το δίμηνο, δηλαδή 3 κατοστάρικα το μήνα....


Καλά τα 300€ το μήνα δεν με χαλάνε..το θέμα είναι ότι είναι λίγο αντίθετη και η γυναίκα μου να βγάλω τετοιο επίδομα...δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά στραβά της έκατσε με το επίδομα...μάλλον θα το κυνηγήσω μέσω ΟΑΕΔ για καμία μπουγάτσα.αν καταφέρω και ανοίξω είστε προσκεκλημένοι να σας κεράσω καφέ..και μπουγάτσα Θεσσαλονίκης χαχαχα

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Καλά τα 300€ το μήνα δεν με χαλάνε..το θέμα είναι ότι είναι λίγο αντίθετη και η γυναίκα μου να βγάλω τετοιο επίδομα...δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά στραβά της έκατσε με το επίδομα...μάλλον θα το κυνηγήσω μέσω ΟΑΕΔ για καμία μπουγάτσα.αν καταφέρω και ανοίξω είστε προσκεκλημένοι να σας κεράσω καφέ..και μπουγάτσα Θεσσαλονίκης χαχαχα


Kαλημερα Γιωργο δε θελω να σε απογοητευσω με την ιδεα της μπουγατσας και δεν ξερω στην θεσσαλονικη αν δουλευουν. Το να ανοιξεις μια επιχειρηση ειναι ενα εγχείρημα επικινδυνο. Ο αδερφος μου δουλευει σε εργαστηριο μπουγατσας στη θεσσαλονικη τωρα αλλα πριν ειχαμε μια επιχειρηση μπουγατσας για 20 χρονια με την κριση το κλεισαμε μιλαω για επαρχια. Εχει παρα πολλα εξοδα λειτουργικα. Σκέψου καλυτερα να ανοιξεις κανα καφε στο χερι, καφενειο ξερω γω κατι αλλο παντως. Απ την αλλη δε ξερω μπορει στην θεσσαλονικη να τρωνε μπουγατσες Αν το ανοιξεις θα ερθω για καφε μια ωρα ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη και ασε τα κερασματα θα το κλεισεις πρωτου το ανοιξεις χαχα

----------


## elis

με μενα γιωργο οντωσ κανεισ δεν αγχωνεται η συμφωνια ειναι η εξησ 15 κλουβεσ 40 ευρω βαλε το βρακι σου αναποδα βαψου μπλε ντυσου πρασινοσ να μιλασ ελληνικα να μπορουμε να συζητησουμε και συζητωντασ δουλευουμε ενα τσιπουρακι επιτρεππεται καφε τσιγαρο επιτρεπεται

----------


## giorgos35

> Kαλημερα Γιωργο δε θελω να σε απογοητευσω με την ιδεα της μπουγατσας και δεν ξερω στην θεσσαλονικη αν δουλευουν. Το να ανοιξεις μια επιχειρηση ειναι ενα εγχείρημα επικινδυνο. Ο αδερφος μου δουλευει σε εργαστηριο μπουγατσας στη θεσσαλονικη τωρα αλλα πριν ειχαμε μια επιχειρηση μπουγατσας για 20 χρονια με την κριση το κλεισαμε μιλαω για επαρχια. Εχει παρα πολλα εξοδα λειτουργικα. Σκέψου καλυτερα να ανοιξεις κανα καφε στο χερι, καφενειο ξερω γω κατι αλλο παντως. Απ την αλλη δε ξερω μπορει στην θεσσαλονικη να τρωνε μπουγατσες Αν το ανοιξεις θα ερθω για καφε μια ωρα ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη και ασε τα κερασματα θα το κλεισεις πρωτου το ανοιξεις χαχα


Γεια ρουλακι...έλα βρε ένα καφέ θα πιεις και θα στο χρεώσω??σιγά..πάντως πέρα απτή πλάκα στη Θεσσαλονίκη η μπουγάτσα δουλεύει πάρα πολύ...
Το βλέπουμε καθημερινά και το ζούμε...όσοι άνοιξαν μπουγάτσα όλοι δουλεύουνε..αλλά μιλάμε λίγο πολύ να ειναι κάπως σε ωραίο μέρος..όχι σε κάνα στενάκι που δεν βλέπει πουθενά...και με ωραία διακόσμηση...η βιτρίνα είναι το παν σε ένα μαγαζί...
Αν καταφέρω και το ανοίξω θα σου στείλω πμ να έρθεις από τη μπουγάτσα χαχαχα

----------


## giorgos35

> με μενα γιωργο οντωσ κανεισ δεν αγχωνεται η συμφωνια ειναι η εξησ 15 κλουβεσ 40 ευρω βαλε το βρακι σου αναποδα βαψου μπλε ντυσου πρασινοσ να μιλασ ελληνικα να μπορουμε να συζητησουμε και συζητωντασ δουλευουμε ενα τσιπουρακι επιτρεππεται καφε τσιγαρο επιτρεπεται


Βρε ότι θέλεις Έλις και πάλι ελις..

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Γεια ρουλακι...έλα βρε ένα καφέ θα πιεις και θα στο χρεώσω??σιγά..πάντως πέρα απτή πλάκα στη Θεσσαλονίκη η μπουγάτσα δουλεύει πάρα πολύ...
> Το βλέπουμε καθημερινά και το ζούμε...όσοι άνοιξαν μπουγάτσα όλοι δουλεύουνε..αλλά μιλάμε λίγο πολύ να ειναι κάπως σε ωραίο μέρος..όχι σε κάνα στενάκι που δεν βλέπει πουθενά...και με ωραία διακόσμηση...η βιτρίνα είναι το παν σε ένα μαγαζί...
> Αν καταφέρω και το ανοίξω θα σου στείλω πμ να έρθεις από τη μπουγάτσα χαχαχα


Οκ ευχομαι να το ανοιξεις εχεις δικαιο σε οσα λες

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ο φιλος τι λεει να γινεις στρουμφακι και λοκατζης ? Χαχα

----------


## giorgos35

> Ο φιλος τι λεει να γινεις στρουμφακι και λοκατζης ? Χαχα


Ε κάπως έτσι...ο Έλις είναι η ψυχή του φόρουμ...e psychology χωρίς τον Έλις είναι αυτοκίνητο δίχως μηχανή...αγαπάμε Έλις

----------


## Delmember2052020

Οπως επισης η ψυχη του φορουμ ειναι και ο Αντωνης8.

----------


## giorgos35

> Οπως επισης η ψυχη του φορουμ ειναι και ο Αντωνης8 εκτακτα χωρις Αντωνη δεν ειναι εκτακτα ( και το λεω αστειευομενη γιατι εχω παει και γω)


Δεν τον ξέρω τον Αντώνη... πρέπει να είναι καινούργιος.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Γεια ρουλακι...έλα βρε ένα καφέ θα πιεις και θα στο χρεώσω??σιγά..πάντως πέρα απτή πλάκα στη Θεσσαλονίκη η μπουγάτσα δουλεύει πάρα πολύ...
> Το βλέπουμε καθημερινά και το ζούμε...όσοι άνοιξαν μπουγάτσα όλοι δουλεύουνε..αλλά μιλάμε λίγο πολύ να ειναι κάπως σε ωραίο μέρος..όχι σε κάνα στενάκι που δεν βλέπει πουθενά...και με ωραία διακόσμηση...η βιτρίνα είναι το παν σε ένα μαγαζί...
> Αν καταφέρω και το ανοίξω θα σου στείλω πμ να έρθεις από τη μπουγάτσα χαχαχα


Eισαι και από Θεσσαλονίκη; τώρα το είδα!! Και εγώ!!
Ναι σίγουρα δουλεύει η μπουγάτσα - πρωινό στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Εγώ άμα άνοιγα τέτοιο μαγαζί σίγουρα θα έβαζα και καφέ μέσα. Έναν καλό εσπρέσο..το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ να ανοίξω κάτι τέτοιο, έχω και πολλούς γνωστούς σε αυτόν τον τομέα αλλά είναι δέσμευση ένα τέτοιο μαγαζι λόγω του ωραρίου λειτουργίας. 
Πάντως μέχρι την τελευταία φορά που έψαχνα εγώ για επιδότηση, υπήρχαν και για καταστήματα εστίασης μέχρι συγκεκριμένα τετραγωνικά!
Εψαξες για αυτό που είπαμε χθες;;;

----------


## giorgos35

> Eισαι και από Θεσσαλονίκη; τώρα το είδα!! Και εγώ!!
> Ναι σίγουρα δουλεύει η μπουγάτσα - πρωινό στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Εγώ άμα άνοιγα τέτοιο μαγαζί σίγουρα θα έβαζα και καφέ μέσα. Έναν καλό εσπρέσο..το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ να ανοίξω κάτι τέτοιο, έχω και πολλούς γνωστούς σε αυτόν τον τομέα αλλά είναι δέσμευση ένα τέτοιο μαγαζι λόγω του ωραρίου λειτουργίας. 
> Πάντως μέχρι την τελευταία φορά που έψαχνα εγώ για επιδότηση, υπήρχαν και για καταστήματα εστίασης μέχρι συγκεκριμένα τετραγωνικά!
> Εψαξες για αυτό που είπαμε χθες;;;


Εννοείται μπουγάτσα χωρίς καφέ δεν γίνεται..θα το κάνω συγχρονω δεν θα το κάνω κλασσική μπουγάτσα.
Αν τα καταφέρω φυσικά και το κάνω ..
Αυτό που είχαμε πει εχθές το έψαξα ...το έχουν κάνει πολλές γνωστές μου και έχουν φάει φέσια...δηλαδή παραγγέλνουν μια φορά είναι συνεπείς αγοράζουν τη δεύτερη φορά παραγγέλνουν τους τα φέρνεις και το μετανιώνουν και δεν τα περνούν..και αν πάρουν περνούν μια φορά χατηρικα..πολλές γνωστές μου που το κάνανε το παράτησαν..θα κυνηγήσω πιο πολύ την μπουγάτσα μέσω ΟΑΕΔ...
Δεν με πειράζουν οι πολλές ώρες ...εδώ στη Γερμανία δούλευα 15 ώρες την ημέρα και τα Σαββατοκύριακα και ειμουν υπάλληλος σε δικό μου μαγαζί δεν θα δουλέψω..αρκεί να πιάσω πελατεία..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Εννοείται μπουγάτσα χωρίς καφέ δεν γίνεται..θα το κάνω συγχρονω δεν θα το κάνω κλασσική μπουγάτσα.
> Αν τα καταφέρω φυσικά και το κάνω ..
> Αυτό που είχαμε πει εχθές το έψαξα ...το έχουν κάνει πολλές γνωστές μου και έχουν φάει φέσια...δηλαδή παραγγέλνουν μια φορά είναι συνεπείς αγοράζουν τη δεύτερη φορά παραγγέλνουν τους τα φέρνεις και το μετανιώνουν και δεν τα περνούν..και αν πάρουν περνούν μια φορά χατηρικα..πολλές γνωστές μου που το κάνανε το παράτησαν..θα κυνηγήσω πιο πολύ την μπουγάτσα μέσω ΟΑΕΔ...
> Δεν με πειράζουν οι πολλές ώρες ...εδώ στη Γερμανία δούλευα 15 ώρες την ημέρα και τα Σαββατοκύριακα και ειμουν υπάλληλος σε δικό μου μαγαζί δεν θα δουλέψω..αρκεί να πιάσω πελατεία..


Και εμένα δεν με πειράζουν οι πολλές ώρες δουλειάς, δούλευω πάνω από 10-12 ετσι και αλλιώς κάθε μέρα ..εννοούσα ότι είναι δέσμευση ένα δικό σου μαγαζί τέτοιους είδους.. Άμα θέλεις να πάει καλά, δεν έχει ούτε Κυριακές, ούτε αργίες, ούτε διακοπές.. Θέλει μόνο δουλειά, δουλειά, δουλειά. 
Εντάξει, το καλό στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι ότι ένα τέτοιο μαγαζι δύσκολα να μην πιάσει..σχεδον όλα τέτοιου είδους δουλεύουν καλά..

----------


## giorgos35

> Και εμένα δεν με πειράζουν οι πολλές ώρες δουλειάς, δούλευω πάνω από 10-12 ετσι και αλλιώς κάθε μέρα ..εννοούσα ότι είναι δέσμευση ένα δικό σου μαγαζί τέτοιους είδους.. Άμα θέλεις να πάει καλά, δεν έχει ούτε Κυριακές, ούτε αργίες, ούτε διακοπές.. Θέλει μόνο δουλειά, δουλειά, δουλειά. 
> Εντάξει, το καλό στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι ότι ένα τέτοιο μαγαζι δύσκολα να μην πιάσει..σχεδον όλα τέτοιου είδους δουλεύουν καλά..


Γι'αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να ανοίξω μπουγάτσα καφέ...είναι δέσμευση δεν λέω όχι..απλά το βλέπω από άλλες οπτικές γωνίες...δεν θα έχω αφεντικό στο κεφάλι μου..
Θα δουλεύω ήσυχα..άμα κουράζομαι θα κάθομαι..το πιο καλό από όλα θα δουλεύω δίχως άγχος...έπειτα είμαστε μεγάλη οικογένεια έχω άτομα να με βοηθάνε δεν θα είμαι μόνος μου..έχω τη γυναίκα μου τη νύφη μου.τον ανιψιό μου.το. Αδερφό μου...οπότε μπορώ να κάθομαι έστω μια μέρα την εβδομάδα..άσε που πάλι δεν θα κάτσω αλλά λέω. Άμα δω ότι κουραστικά πολύ μπορώ έστω μια μέρα να κάτσω..ας δουλέψω και μια φορά για το Γιώργο...μια ζωή για τους άλλους δουλεύω...έχω κάνει χατίρια ένα σωρό στα αφεντικά φτάνει...βαρέθηκα να είμαι ο φιλότιμος υπάλληλος (κοινώς μαλακας)γιατί κατά βάθος αυτό εννοούνε όταν λένε είναι φιλότιμος...
Από 14 χρονών τους κάνω τα χατίρια δεν πάει άλλο..
Δεν μπορώ να το ανεχτώ πια αισθάνομαι ότι μεγάλωσα αρκετά για να παίζω τον μαλακά..έχω μπουκωσει.. δεν θέλω να ξανά δουλέψω ως υπάλληλος άλλο πια..
Τους σιχαθηκα όλους...το ψεύτικο ενδιαφέρον τους.ρην ψεύτικη αγάπη τους..το διπλω και τριπλο προσωπο τους..και από πίσω κοιτάνε να στην καρφώσουν για να γίνει όλη δουλειά τους...φυσικά μέχρι να σταματήσουν να σε έχουν ανάγκη...όταν σταματήσουν να σε έχουν ανάγκη σταματάει και το ενδιαφέρουν τους για εσένα..ούτε καλημέρα δεν σε λένε πια..να πάνε να γαμ...ουνε όλοι...

----------


## Delmember2052020

[QUOTE=giorgos35;1085976]Γι'αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να ανοίξω μπουγάτσα καφέ...είναι δέσμευση δεν λέω όχι..απλά το βλέπω από άλλες οπτικές γωνίες...δεν θα έχω αφεντικό στο κεφάλι μου..
Θα δουλεύω ήσυχα..άμα κουράζομαι θα κάθομαι..το πιο καλό από όλα θα δουλεύω δίχως άγχος...έπειτα είμαστε μεγάλη οικογένεια έχω άτομα να με βοηθάνε δεν θα είμαι μόνος μου..έχω τη γυναίκα μου τη νύφη μου.τον ανιψιό μου.το. Αδερφό μου...οπότε μπορώ να κάθομαι έστω μια μέρα την εβδομάδα..άσε που πάλι δεν θα κάτσω αλλά λέω. Άμα δω ότι κουραστικά πολύ μπορώ έστω μια μέρα να κάτσω..ας δουλέψω και μια φορά για το Γιώργο...μια ζωή για τους άλλους δουλεύω...έχω κάνει χατίρια ένα σωρό στα αφεντικά φτάνει...βαρέθηκα να είμαι ο φιλότιμος υπάλληλος (κοινώς μαλακας)γιατί κατά βάθος αυτό εννοούνε όταν λένε είναι φιλότιμος...
Από 14 χρονών τους κάνω τα χατίρια δεν πάει άλλο..
Δεν μπορώ να το ανεχτώ πια αισθάνομαι ότι μεγάλωσα αρκετά για να παίζω τον μαλακά..έχω μπουκωσει.. δεν θέλω να ξανά δουλέψω ως υπάλληλος άλλο πια..
Τους σιχαθηκα όλους...το ψεύτικο ενδιαφέρον τους.ρην ψεύτικη αγάπη τους..το διπλω και τριπλο προσωπο τους..και από πίσω κοιτάνε να στην καρφώσουν για να γίνει όλη δουλειά τους...φυσικά μέχρι να σταματήσουν να σε έχουν ανάγκη...όταν σταματήσουν να σε έχουν ανάγκη σταματάει και το ενδιαφέρουν τους για εσένα..ούτε καλημέρα δεν σε λένε πια..να πάνε να γαμ...ουνε όλοι...[/QUO
Γιωργο δικαιο εχεις φιλοτιμία τελος ημουν χαζη τοσα χρονια ολοι κοιταζουν τον εαυτο τους.

----------


## giorgos35

[QUOTE=Roulaki1;1086260]


> Γι'αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να ανοίξω μπουγάτσα καφέ...είναι δέσμευση δεν λέω όχι..απλά το βλέπω από άλλες οπτικές γωνίες...δεν θα έχω αφεντικό στο κεφάλι μου..
> Θα δουλεύω ήσυχα..άμα κουράζομαι θα κάθομαι..το πιο καλό από όλα θα δουλεύω δίχως άγχος...έπειτα είμαστε μεγάλη οικογένεια έχω άτομα να με βοηθάνε δεν θα είμαι μόνος μου..έχω τη γυναίκα μου τη νύφη μου.τον ανιψιό μου.το. Αδερφό μου...οπότε μπορώ να κάθομαι έστω μια μέρα την εβδομάδα..άσε που πάλι δεν θα κάτσω αλλά λέω. Άμα δω ότι κουραστικά πολύ μπορώ έστω μια μέρα να κάτσω..ας δουλέψω και μια φορά για το Γιώργο...μια ζωή για τους άλλους δουλεύω...έχω κάνει χατίρια ένα σωρό στα αφεντικά φτάνει...βαρέθηκα να είμαι ο φιλότιμος υπάλληλος (κοινώς μαλακας)γιατί κατά βάθος αυτό εννοούνε όταν λένε είναι φιλότιμος...
> Από 14 χρονών τους κάνω τα χατίρια δεν πάει άλλο..
> Δεν μπορώ να το ανεχτώ πια αισθάνομαι ότι μεγάλωσα αρκετά για να παίζω τον μαλακά..έχω μπουκωσει.. δεν θέλω να ξανά δουλέψω ως υπάλληλος άλλο πια..
> Τους σιχαθηκα όλους...το ψεύτικο ενδιαφέρον τους.ρην ψεύτικη αγάπη τους..το διπλω και τριπλο προσωπο τους..και από πίσω κοιτάνε να στην καρφώσουν για να γίνει όλη δουλειά τους...φυσικά μέχρι να σταματήσουν να σε έχουν ανάγκη...όταν σταματήσουν να σε έχουν ανάγκη σταματάει και το ενδιαφέρουν τους για εσένα..ούτε καλημέρα δεν σε λένε πια..να πάνε να γαμ...ουνε όλοι...[/QUO
> *Γιωργο δικαιο εχεις φιλοτιμία τελος ημουν χαζη τοσα χρονια ολοι κοιταζουν τον εαυτο τους*.


Ναι όσο μπορείς μην δείχνεις τον εαυτό σου δηλαδή ότι είσαι φιλότιμη...και κυρίως μην δείχνεις ότι έχεις ανάγκη δεν πρόκειται να λυπηθούνε τότες είναι που θα κοιταξουνε να σε πατήσουν...ανάγκη έχει θα λένε θα κάτσει θέλει δεν θέλει...ξέρεις σε πόσους το έλεγα αυτό και δεν με άκουσαν και το μετάνιωσαν.
Ο κολλητός μου έπαθε πολύ χονδρά ψυχολογική λόγω πιέσεις εργασίας τον έλεγα παράτα τον μαλακά σε εκμεταλλεύεται και σου φέρεται και απαίσια..δεν με άκουσε και τώρα το μετάνιωσε αλλά τώρα είναι αργά.
Στον αδελφό μου το ίδιο..αυτός δεν έπαθε ψυχολογικά αλλά απέκτησε πολλα προβλήματα υγείας και τώρα λένε έπρεπε να σε ακούγαμε Τοτες..
Στην τελευταία δουλειά που πήγα και έφυγα δεν έκατσα τους ετριψα στη μούρη τα ψέματα τους..
Στην συνέντευξη μου είχαν πει ότι υπερωρίες πληρώνεται 3€ την ώρα συμφώνησα όταν έπιασα δουλειά ρώτησα τους συναδέλφους και έμαθα ελοτι δεν πληρώνονται οι υπερωρίες...εμ έχουν γνώση οι φύλακες..και τους έπιασα και τους λέω πληρώνονται η όχι λέω οι υπερωρίες..απαντήστε μου μπεσηδικα ..
Και μου τα μασησανε....άρα λέω όντως δεν πληρωνεται υπερωρίες...ε ρε Γιώργο με λέει ο προϊστάμενος και που θα βρεις δουλειά να πληρώνουν υπερωρίες..σαν να με λέει όπου και να πας τα ίδια σκατα είναι..
Και του λέω προκειμένου να δουλεύω τσάμπα καλύτερα να κάθομαι σπίτι ...αρκετά σας έχω κάνω μάγκες..
Αλλά είστε λέω ψεύτες κρίμα γιατί είστε και νέα παιδιά..στην συνέντευξη μιλήσαμε τα είπαμε τελείως αντίθετα...και τώρα βλέπω απτή πρώτη μέρα τελείως αντίθετα απ'αυτά που μιλήσαμε..ευτηχως το έργο το έχω ξανά δει και υποπτεύθηκε απτη συμπεριφορά τους ότι κάτι δεν πηγενε καλά ...
Απτή πρώτη μέρα πολύ με αγαπησανε.. ωχ λέω...κάτι δεν πάει καλά τόση αγάπη πια απτή πρώτη μέρα..
Και μετά μου λένε κάνε καφέ πιες κάνε κάνα τσιγαρακι άραξε...ωχ λέω πάει ο μισθός του μηνός..ξέρεις αν ο εργοδότης κάνει κεράσματα να ξέρει ότι πάει ο μισθός στον έφαγε..το έχω δει άπειρες φορές αυτό το έργο..στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ήταν βέβαια όχι για το μισθό αλλά για της υπερωρίες. Ε το ίδιο είναι..
Επαληθεύτηκα άλλη μια φορά .τα βροντηξα και έφυγα..

----------

